# ThemaCare for menstrual cramps



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I am using one of those new ThermaCare self-heating pads for the first time, and it does seem to be helping!!







It is kind of weird walking around while your abdomen heats up, but it is nice to have the pain reduction! And I'm not noticing the heat so much now...I mostly noticed it when the pad was starting to heat up.You have to be wearing some "granny" underwear to wear these things...it is a thin pad with a soft cover and adhesive on the back which sticks to your panties. There are 10 circles of iron and other stuff that heats up. The whole thing is flexible. It doesn't show under your pants, as long as they aren't really tight, but how many women wear those when they are bloated and menstrual anyhow?







Anyhow, I don't work for the company or anything...I've just been very curious about these and now that I tried them I wanted to give you all a report


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Ya mean you can't wear a G string or go commando in one?







Glad to know for next month.







Thanks for the review!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I've tried them too, I like them and they help. I did have some trouble with them when I wore "smaller" undies and did enventually putting on grannies.........another thing that helps are those special occasion briefs the kind with the panel to suck in your tummy they make the pads cling close to your body so you feel the heat better.


----------



## lmorri7339 (May 7, 2002)

Hi--I've been trying the thermacare pads also, and they have really been a lifesaver. I think my pain is IBS-related. I hurt on my lower left side around to my back--sometimes down my left leg also. But anyway, I use the pad that wraps all the way around the waist. Its meant for your back, but I can adjust it enough so that it covers where I hurt. Because it has velcro and wraps around, it stays in place easier than the pad they advertise for menstrual cramps.Anyway, it doesn't get rid of the pain but it sure has made it more bearable for me. Without it I am so uncomfortable I can hardly sit in my car to drive or at my desk at work.Take care, Linda


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I just ordered one of these online at their website for free. Glad to know it works. I thought it might help IBS too.Granny underwear.. lol


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I was wondering about these too. I am practically unable to function at all at times. Are they reusable?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Unfortunately they aren't reusable and at a little over $2 each I wish they were. But they do last about 8 hours and during the worst of my cramps it's worth it! The heating bits are air-activated. But there is iron in there and your body heat will keep it slightly warmer than nothing would be after the heat has worn off. The heat does wear off and I'm not sure how long the adhesive would last. I wondered how the ones made for other body parts attached.Are there free samples available on a website??







I got mine in a box of 3 for around $6.50 at a discount store. Then when I bought some feminine products at Walmart, I saw that there was a free sample packaged with some of the Tampax.


----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

They do offer a free trial - go to www.thermacare.com and fill out a short survey and they will send you one free sample.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Actually, I would use these for my IBS attacks







Heat is my enemy for period cramps. It actually makes them worse. My abdomen and back are already so hot anyway. Glad it works for others, tho!


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

I am having a bad IBS day, so I ran to the store on my lunch break and bought some of these ThermaCare pads. I bought the ones for menstrual cramps, and stuck it to the inside of my shirt, because the pain is above my naval. It really seems to help and is very soothing. I just wanted to add my 2 cents!


----------

